# RAID help. Existing build, new motherboard



## rickster70 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am replacing a motherboard that failed on a rig I built for a friend. The hard drive is a RAID 0 on two Maxtor diamondmax 10 160GB drives. I cannot get the OS to boot, it won't recognize the RAID. I have enabled RAID and set up the array in the BIOS. The directions for the board talk only about seting up the RAID as part of an OS installation. Is there any way of loading the RAID drivers and getting the existing array to boot? The new board is a Gigabyte N650SLI-DS4.

I would really appreciate some help with this.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

When you installed the OS, did you push F6 to load 3rd party RAID drivers?

Upon doing this you will be prompted to highlight (if more than one driver) and push 'S' to select the driver. If there are multiple drivers, it will list the first selected driver at the top then you select the second driver and push 'S' again.


----------



## rickster70 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not trying to reload the OS, there already is an OS on the drives. I have replaced the motherboard, but can't get the new board to recognize the RAID array that already exists. I get a disk read error on boot.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately I am pretty sure you will need to re-create the array and re-install Windows. There are data recovery services available if you have important data on the array.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey rickster70!
Try this enable the raid, then act as if your doing a "new" install boot from disk hit the F6 key thing then when it gets to loading the OS you can opt out of it(there's an option for it).
Then reboot putting the bootable add-in card first(raid second), should be ok if the new raid will recognise the aray. 
See you have to "load" the raid drivers onto the board before the board see's it, the board has Raid but it not loaded yet........You can even fix an OS from that screen (i've had to before).I had lost the bootable instruction, don't know what I did but I fixed it :4-dontkno.


----------

